# Refinishing question



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

After about fifteen years, I finally found the bolt to my Pop's old Springfield Model 15 - 22 cal.
(That's a looong story).
Years back I lightly sanded the stock and I want to refinish it before I shoot it.
Don't want anything too crazy/fancy, it's a very simple rifle.
Should I just oil it with linseed oil? Any better suggestions?

BTW, my Pops said he bought this rifle when he was 12 years old for $2!
That was back in the '30's.


----------



## fireline (Jun 14, 2007)

Try boiled linseed oil, remove the stock take a rag with a little linseed oil rub it till you can feel a little heat and wipe any excess off, let it set for a day and repeat until it doesn't soak in any more, make sure you don't leave a lot of oil on it or it will get gummy, do this for several days and when you are done buff with a rag to get a smooth and a little shine to it. make sure you don;t leave any rags with linseed oil on the in a pile they could spontaneously combust and burn your house down, I put mine in a old jar with some water in it and put it outside the house. Good luck and post photos when done.


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

_I use same method as Fireline. Several of my good rifles & shotguns are finished this way._


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Felt I should update this.
Thanks for the advice guys, the linseed oil worked great. Cleaned & oiled, still a tack driver too!
As a side note, my Pops used to take this to school with him back in the day.
His buds & him would plink at stuff in the woods on the way home.


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

The guns we finished with linseed, when hunting season was over and you cleaned your guns to
put up. We would rub in another light coat of linseed, over the years you will come out with a finish
like glass. And unlike scratches in varnish, they can be "rubbed out" with light coats.


----------



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

Great idea and suggestions guys! I have a stock to refinish and I’m going to try this. Anyone try Tru oil?


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

shot1buck said:


> Great idea and suggestions guys! I have a stock to refinish and I’m going to try this. Anyone try Tru oil?


Birch wood is a good product. Tip: buy it from a big box store that has good turnover. It gets funny
when on shelf for a long time in small shops. Guys thin it with mineral spirits but to me it's not 
worth the trouble. It never seems to penetrate right after thinned. Take you time and rub in thin
coats. Make sure you give it plenty of time to dry before another coat. If not you will end up with
a gummy mess. If you use Linseed make sure you buy the boiled linseed and there is a product 
called Linspeed that is also a good finish. I don't like hi gloss finish and am not a good rattle can
operator. Have buddies who have good results with Rem spray stock finish. If you are not good
with spray don't even attempt it.


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

Minwax and Formby's make some very good products (tong oil) I use on all my projects. Like the linseed oil it takes many coats to reach your desired finish. You can get the oils in both high gloss or satin and they come out very well. A finished set below of satin.


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

A bit higher gloss


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

Just finished with the checkering and then the glossy finish.


----------



## steelhead steve (May 5, 2012)

tongue oil you put about 8 coats on it will shine like crazy and last forever if it gets dull you just put on another coat . another one is walnut oil not quite as shiny but will last and the same thing every few months put another coat on if needed . tongue oil can be found n any paint or hardware store and walnut oil you can find at a lot of grocery stores .


----------



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

That is beautiful!


----------



## SongDogBuster (Jan 17, 2010)

These are off a Marlin 444 I picked up for 200.00


----------



## SongDogBuster (Jan 17, 2010)

Gives it a old vintage look and is easy to touch up after busting brush in deer season. Is water repellant unlike the original which had spots were water had got under the finish and had like yellowish bubbles in it -it is an older gun - 1972


----------



## SongDogBuster (Jan 17, 2010)

Here's another I did, Winchester 9422 that I've had since I was 14


----------

